# Problem mit DLL Datei nach Update von Win XP



## Peter Klein (4. April 2007)

Hallo

Habe auf meinem Notebook XP MCE neu installiert und danach sofort alle Updates von Microsoft eingespielt.

Nun komt eine Fehermeldung wie im Bild unten gezeigt.

Wer kann mir helfen dieses problem zu lösen?

Peter


----------



## atlantyz (4. April 2007)

Hi!

Das Problem hat was mit einem Update von Windows zu tun. Du kannst dir jedoch ein Update runterladen, das dieses Problem behebt. Hier der Link:

Windows Update

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter  

Gruß Joey


----------



## Peter Klein (5. April 2007)

Hallo

Wenn ich dem Link folge und dann auf weiter klicke kommt ne Seite und er sagt mir das dies nicht geht.

Peter


EDIT:

5 Versuche später hat es geklappt.

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## atlantyz (5. April 2007)

Da hat wohl die Windows-Seite mal wieder rumgezickt, habe nämlich den Link extra selbst ausprobiert ;-) Aber schön, dass es trotzdem noch geklappt hat.

LG
Joey


----------



## KleineSusi (5. April 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern von Windows XP Updates gemacht. Seitdem zeigt es mir folgende Fehlermeldung an. Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht wie ich das beheben kann.  

Bitte bitte helft mir

Susi.

p.s.: Sehe eben das hier ein andere genau das gleiche Problem hat und nutze nun auch den Link. Danke


----------



## Peter Klein (5. April 2007)

Siehste Susi so wurde uns beiden geholfen


----------



## atlantyz (5. April 2007)

Hat es denn geklappt? Ist die Fehlermeldung jetzt weg?


----------



## Peter Klein (5. April 2007)

Also bei mir schon


----------



## thomasal (16. April 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!

Hatte das gleiche Problem mit der Fehlermeldung. Durch den Link und das Updadate von Microsoft wurde es behoben. Nur leider hab ich jetzt ein anderes Problem. Mein Rechner ist unheimlich langsam und nach einem Blick in den Task-Manager hat ergeben das ein "svchost.exe" zu 99 % meinen CPU auslastet. Ich hab dan den Prozess beendet. Jedes mal beim Einschalten ist das jetzt der Fall. Habt ihr eine Idee was ich tun kann? Liegt anscheinend alles an dem Update. Ich hab seitdem auch noch eine Meldung "Error flash.ocx".

Danke für Eure Hilfe!
Alex


----------



## atlantyz (17. April 2007)

Also... die Datei flash.ocx hat etwas mit dem Macromedia Flash Player von Adobe zu tun. Ich schließe mal daraus, dass du den dann installiert hast?   Deinstallier ihn doch einfach mal und schau, ob es weg ist. Wenn ja, lade ihn neu runter, installiere ihn neu. Kommt der Fehler wieder, schauen wir mal weiter.

Ach so... kommt da wirklich nur ein kleines Feld, wo Error flash.ocx drinsteht oder gibts dazu noch nen Text? Wäre nett, wenn du von der Fehlermeldung mal einen Screenshot machen könntest.


----------



## thomasal (17. April 2007)

Hab den Macromedia Flash Player neu installiert. Die Fehlermeldung kommt nicht mehr.
Aber leider ist das größere Problem mit der "svchost.exe" immer noch da. Ich muss nach jedem Start des Computers im Task Manger den Prozess beenden damit ich weiterarbeiten kann. Ist wie gesagt erst der Fall seit dem neuen Update von Microsoft.


----------



## thomasal (17. April 2007)

Hab das Problem in den Griff bekommen (durch einen Tip). Vielleicht hilft er auch anderen weiter.

Nach dem PC-Start und automatischer Einwahl ins Internet steigt die CPU-Auslastung bei der svchost.exe ("System Generic Host Process for Win32 Services") auf 99%.
Wird das automatische Windows-Update deaktiviert entfällt dieser Effekt.
Das Installieren des Patches KB927891-v2 für Windows XP bringt leider nicht bei jedem den erwünschten Erfolg.

Lösung:

Start - Ausführen - Services.msc [Enter]
Den Dienst "Automatische Updates" bzw. für Vista "Windows Update" zunächst beenden.



Anschließend den Inhalt des Ordners C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\DataStore löschen, sowie C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download und C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\EventCache.

Danach den Dienst "Automatische Updates" wieder starten.

Nach einem Restart sollte wieder alles im grünen Bereich sein.

Gruß
Alex


----------

